# Wireless network interface not found

## cacatua

I'm trying to connect but wpa gui can not get status from wpa_supplicant.

The output of 

```
wpa_supplicant -B -i interface -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
```

```
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

sendto: No such file or directory

Failed to register with wpa_priv

interface: Driver interface rejected driver_param '(null)'

sendmsg(cmd_socket): No such file or directory

sendmsg(cmd_socket): No such file or directory

sendmsg(cmd_socket): No such file or directory

sendmsg(cmd_socket): No such file or directory

sendmsg(cmd_socket): No such file or directory

sendmsg(cmd_socket): No such file or directory

sendto: No such file or directory
```

Last edited by cacatua on Wed Apr 25, 2018 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *cacatua wrote:*   

> As you can see wlo1 is only ethernet

 

cacatua ... nope, that is your wireless interface.

 *cacatua wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant -B -i interface -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
> ```
> ...

 

I suspect you're not providing 'wlo1', but the string 'interface':

```
# wpa_supplicant -B -iwlo1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

... however, you really should be using either /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant.conf or /etc/conf.d/net

 *cacatua wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Failed to register with wpa_priv
> ```
> ...

 

Disable USE="privsep" on wpa_supplicant.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

